
Evidence of directional and stabilizing natural selection in contemporary humans [pdf] - gwern
https://www.gwern.net/docs/genetics/selection/2017-sanjak.pdf
======
gwern
The trends for education/intelligence are particularly interesting:
[https://www.gwern.net/images/genetics/2017-sanjak-
dysgenics-...](https://www.gwern.net/images/genetics/2017-sanjak-dysgenics-
malefemale.png) \- apparently, directional selection against
education/intelligence in the UK for women but slight selection for
education/intelligence in men.

